# I immediately regret this decision



## Dennis Nedry (Sep 20, 2007)

[deleted]


----------



## wilecoyote (May 25, 2008)

Dennis Nedry said:


> So I upgraded one of my devices to iOS 6 today.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


I hear you. I am in Victoria and my son has been running the iOS 6 beta. Several times I've had to hand him my phone to find something because it wasn't in the new Apple maps app.

I not sure I totally agree that we're going backwards - there are a lot of nice iOS 6 features I think I'll like. But wow - that new maps app looks like a real problem.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

No bus schedules would be a big bummer.


----------



## vancouverdave (Dec 14, 2008)

I use the Translink mobile web app now instead of google maps. It leverages the gps built into all the buses.


----------



## vancouverdave (Dec 14, 2008)

http://m.translink.ca/


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

I find street view in Google Maps very useful and a must-have, especially on unfamiliar territory. Can Apple's Maps do street view?


----------



## steviewhy (Oct 21, 2010)

sudo rm -rf /


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

steviewhy said:


> no


Dealbreaker for me then. Can you still run Google maps on your iPhone along with the Apple maps app?


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Given that iOS 6 isn't actually out yet, how about we wait until people can use the actual final version and not a pirated bootlegged copy before we make decisions about it? Just sayin' ...

Oh, and given that this is an all-new map system built from the ground up, I don't expect everyplace in Canada to have every feature yet. I don't even expect every place in the US to have every feature yet.

People *conveniently* forget that Google Maps started the same way. This is new. It will scale up. Chillax.


----------



## polywog (Aug 9, 2007)

chas_m said:


> Given that iOS 6 isn't actually out yet, how about we wait until people can use the actual final version and not a pirated bootlegged copy before we make decisions about it? Just sayin' ...


You're saying there are going to be major changes between the gold master, and the release in 3 business days?



chas_m said:


> Oh, and given that this is an all-new map system built from the ground up, I don't expect everyplace in Canada to have every feature yet. I don't even expect every place in the US to have every feature yet.
> 
> People *conveniently* forget that Google Maps started the same way. This is new. It will scale up. Chillax.


We have different expectations, given that Tom Tom is one of the data providers for the new maps. Apple didn't have to gather any new data; it's already mined and available to them. I could possibly see a ramp up period for SIRI to "learn" from users and the mapping, but if you're accessing the maps manually, and it can't find locations in this day and age, there's a problem.

Regardless, it's pretty foolish of Apple to completely replace a mature product that already "scaled up", with features many users depend on, with their own if it can't compete feature wise.


----------



## Limit77 (Oct 6, 2010)

Chill,... Google will release a standalone Maps app just as it did youtube.
Can you not use the web GMaps in the meantime?


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

chas_m said:


> Given that iOS 6 isn't actually out yet, how about we wait until people can use the actual final version and not a pirated bootlegged copy before we make decisions about it? Just sayin' ...
> 
> Oh, and given that this is an all-new map system built from the ground up, I don't expect everyplace in Canada to have every feature yet. I don't even expect every place in the US to have every feature yet.
> 
> People *conveniently* forget that Google Maps started the same way. This is new. It will scale up. Chillax.


why do you assume some is talking about a pirated version? I would have thought you knew iOS6 is golden master and is downloadable by developers.

I agree with Dennis. From what I know, there's going to be a lot of people not too happy with this. I hope google gets the standalone out and stat.


----------



## Dr_AL (Apr 29, 2007)

I've been running the betas downloaded from my developer account while I work on a few things and while there are limitations with the new maps app, I haven't had any issues. Granted I generally know where I'm going and rarely search for businesses in the maps app, but I feel apple will increase functionality over time as the app grows. 

From my point of view with most public transit groups having some sort of app or mobile website these days I think having a separate dedicated app would give a better user experience rather than relying on google & the old apple map app to be a third party for the info.

Traffic info has been spotty at best but then I always club the google info in the maps app to be non existent or just wrong in the old maps app anyways. Turn by turn has been good in my experience but I'm more concerned in data useable since the app has to get map data constantly which is why I've kept tomtom on my iPhone and will continue to keep it. I'd hate to be stuck relying on the maps app and then be stuck somewhere with nothing while roaming in the US. That would be an expensive bill for some navigation help.

Street-view is missing and I suspect Apple will leave that with google. While I use it I've only used it for curiosity reasons and have never relied on it so not having it hasn't been much of an adjustment. Google though will see this and jump on the wagon to push out an app. They've been working on it since they have known what is coming since they are iOS developers... I'm more curious if google updates the google earth app or if they push out a maps app. It may even include turn by turn navigation to compete with apple. This may be a time where competition is great pushing both companies...


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## vancouverdave (Dec 14, 2008)

fjnmusic said:


> I find street view in Google Maps very useful and a must-have, especially on unfamiliar territory. Can Apple's Maps do street view?


I use street view quite a bit. Mostly recreationally, but also to assist our nanny (she is not adept at maps) and on one occasion to point out a derelict car to the city.


----------



## steviewhy (Oct 21, 2010)

chas_m said:


> Given that iOS 6 isn't actually out yet, how about we wait until people can use the actual final version and not a pirated bootlegged copy before we make decisions about it? Just sayin' ...


You truly are a moron.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

chas_m said:


> *Given that iOS 6 isn't actually out yet, how about we wait until people can use the actual final version and not a pirated bootlegged copy before we make decisions about it? Just sayin' ...*
> 
> Oh, and given that this is an all-new map system built from the ground up, I don't expect everyplace in Canada to have every feature yet. I don't even expect every place in the US to have every feature yet.
> 
> People *conveniently* forget that Google Maps started the same way. This is new. It will scale up. Chillax.


Well then Apple must be in the bootlegging business then because they gave me mine and sent me an email to tell me to go get it.

If you think everything is not final with 5 days to go, well your mistaken.

Taking a step should never have been an option for Apple or a consideration not at this point. They should have either ponied up to Google and pay for an updated app or keep as is until they could have everything the Google app has and more.


----------



## HenriHelvetica (Oct 4, 2011)

take a deep breath everyone. 

I was looking at iOS6 yesterday and as much as I thought it looked great on paper (online) and on my friend's phone, I may wait to see what the initial roll out is like. Now, Of course I came out here to read what a few were saying. And I don't see why they might not have an updated version already for public roll out. 

I'm very curious about the Maps app as I too used GMaps quite oft and really, is under utilized/appreciated it. Saved me a ton of times out of town, over seas etc... And as impressive as MAPS looks, not sure they have the yrs of accumulated data that GMaps has hoarded. Or maybe they do, and I'm totally out of my mind. 

But I'll watch this one from the sidelines for a few weeks. 

1st, can we have some decorum?


----------



## torpedo20 (Oct 22, 2010)

I absolutely and positively 100% agree with the OP.

Replacing a mature and fully working product with a half baked product... not a smart move.
What's truly awful about that decision is that if (more question of *when*) Google releases their standalone Maps app it won't be allowed to integrate into iOS. A real bummer.

To those people suggesting that we should just "chillax", "relax" and "take it easy" is just moronic. I take you've never been to nor lived in a large metropolitan area such as GTA where public transit is absolutely critical to get around. Google maps was and still is an *essential service* to lots of folks. If anything I expect a lot more people getting upset once they update their iDevices to the latest iOS and discover that they no longer have a choice.


----------



## wilecoyote (May 25, 2008)

From Apple Maps In iOS 6: What Happens When You Take A Step Back With User Experience? | TechCrunch

"Maps will be something Apple users aren’t used to: a significant backslide in a core element of a product that people have come to understand how to use naturally and without much thought. It’s not insignificant – it changes fundamentally the process of getting directions, especially for those who use public transit, and not for the better. "


----------



## since84 (Jan 9, 2002)

vancouverdave said:


> TransLink Mobile


How do I set it for Toronto?


----------



## wilecoyote (May 25, 2008)

since84 said:


> How do I set it for Toronto?


It would much simpler for you to move to Vancouver.

(TransLink is metro vancouver's transit authority)


----------



## a0rez (May 13, 2005)

Hey gang,

If you tap the directions button, you should see the familiar walking and public transport options. My understanding is the public transport isn't yet populated with data. The fact that the option is there leads one to believe that the data is coming. Credit to lifehacker and "Ryan".

http://lifehacker.com/5943259/get-walking-directions-in-ios-6


----------



## Dr_AL (Apr 29, 2007)

So it apparently tries to look for public transportation apps no apps available for Gatineau QC...


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## bouche (Jan 9, 2006)

I can get around fine without maps. I can get bus schedules and routes from the bus websites and write them down like I've always done. I never thought people should depend on software to tell them how to get somewhere. Apple has lots of time to expand it's information. Google just had a head-start.


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

I don't understand how people rely on these "daily." I take the same route to and from work, almost every day. If there's an accident, I just take another route. Do people really know nothing about the geography of their own city that they need a gps gadget just to get them to work and home every day?

And seriously people, with minor traffic snarls, it's often quicker just to push through it rather than try to take another longer route around it. The fact that you are moving more gives the illusion that it's faster.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

I don't know that I'd agree with that. I don't take the sam route every day, and when driving to another city that traffic thing has saved me many hours on many occasions. Recently saved me from a total highway shutdown that lasted hours.


----------



## Dr_AL (Apr 29, 2007)

Dennis Nedry said:


> )Turn by turn directions doesn't work. Traffic conditions doesn't work anymore (used to work downtown).


Traffic and turn by turn directions has worked for in Ottawa. The road information on construction and road closures has been a bit iffy but the red & yellow lines for traffic levels has been working. 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

steviewhy said:


> You truly are a moron.


lol

gotta agree with the OP...i was out of town last weekend and tried to rely on maps to get me around...

what a horrific experience. 2nd only to the old facebook in terms of crappiness.


----------



## since84 (Jan 9, 2002)

wilecoyote said:


> It would much simpler for you to move to Vancouver.
> 
> (TransLink is metro vancouver's transit authority)


Duh! I should have figured that out since the original post was from VancouverDave.


----------



## chimo (Jun 9, 2008)

I tried the new maps. My 2 cents:

Navigation worked well in Ottawa. Will it cache ahead for your route if you go outside of 3G/LTE coverage, say on a cross-country trip (that would be nice)?

I would like to see an option for North up instead of the default track up.

Map scrolling is incredibly smooth (lots of horsepower under the hood compared to a GPS)

The Nav directions work from lock screen and roll down as notifications if you are off the maps app.

If you play music, it lowers in volume when voice directions are given.

If you deviate from the indicated route, it does not annoy you with a "re-calculating" message.

What I will miss is Google Street-view.


----------



## vancouverdave (Dec 14, 2008)

> It would much simpler for you to move to Vancouver.
> 
> (TransLink is metro vancouver's transit authority)





since84 said:


> Duh! I should have figured that out since the original post was from VancouverDave.


----------



## Funk (Aug 4, 2010)

For everyone needing bus routes and per bus details you can still use maps.google.com. We are still stuck without street view for the time being. 

Can someone please tell me why the people on this forum are snappy and condescending? It really makes me want to stop reading here.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Funk said:


> For everyone needing bus routes and per bus details you can still use maps.google.com. We are still stuck without street view for the time being.
> 
> Can someone please tell me why the people on this forum are snappy and condescending? It really makes me want to stop reading here.


Irritability brought on by the disappearance of perfectly good features like street view, I'm guessing. Of course, if you've stopped reading already, you will miss this point. I'm going to hold my breath until people start to get along better.


----------



## milhaus (Jun 1, 2004)

Love the new maps app. Google Maps has directed me to places 15km away from the actual location, so I had already learned to not trust it. 

Turn by turn works for me. Walking directions work for me. Public transit does not work, but not a function I've ever used, even though I use transit every day. Haven't run across any not found places yet, either.


----------



## Dr_AL (Apr 29, 2007)

chimo said:


> Will it cache ahead for your route if you go outside of 3G/LTE coverage, say on a cross-country trip (that would be nice)?


No I don't believe it will, which is why for travelers the stock app will not replace third party options. 

Overall function is nice and with siri it has worked well. When I swear at siri she doesn't listen to me or give me directions. 




Sent from my iPhone


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

Funk said:


> Can someone please tell me why the people on this forum are snappy and condescending? It really makes me want to stop reading here.


Blowback from the "switch to mac" campaign. PC users may be using macs now, but they are still rude and obnoxious no-it-alls inside. It was so much nicer when macs were only used by the easy going creative types!


----------



## M. Warren (Jan 4, 2002)

bouche said:


> I can get around fine without maps. I can get bus schedules and routes from the bus websites and write them down like I've always done. I never thought people should depend on software to tell them how to get somewhere. Apple has lots of time to expand it's information. Google just had a head-start.


As someone who uses public transport to get to different job sites at all different times, transit recommendations via the built in maps app (coupled with "Rocket Radar") have become pretty necessary in navigating the city for me.

I may even hold off on iOS 6 until a standalone Google Maps app is out.


----------



## vancouverdave (Dec 14, 2008)

Funk said:


> Can someone please tell me why the people on this forum are snappy and condescending? It really makes me want to stop reading here.


Online discussion can bring out the know-it-all in some of us. We will say thing we wouldn't normally say in-person. 

:-/


----------

